# We adopted a dog!



## Tyke Tyler (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello folks,

I hope all is well, I'm Tomas and I'm new here!

I'm a photographer, originally from the West Midlands but I moved to Helsinki about two years ago.

My lady and I have just adopted a dog from a very hard working shelter in Estonia. We've wanted to do this for well over a year but until now my income was far too erratic.

Her names Maddie, she's approx 2 to 4 years old, she was badly abused by her previous owners who eventually threw her out on the streets. She was pretty much scared of everything but since she's been with us she's doing tremendously well! We feel very lucky and very grateful to have her.

Anyway, heres a few photies!

1: Aboard the M/S Nordlandia coming home to Helsinki.









2: A tired dog is a happy dog.









3: Peepin.









Peepin again.









Proud and happy in the park. (Note: She was indeed on a lead, removed in photoshop)









Who's got a new chewie?









All the best.
T.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

hi and welcome to the forum...great pictures, and your dog looks a real cutie


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

she's a little sweetie isn't she, great photos


----------



## Tyke Tyler (Jul 22, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> hi and welcome to the forum...great pictures, and your dog looks a real cutie





griffpan said:


> she's a little sweetie isn't she, great photos


Cheers muchly!


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

Great looking dog and what fabulous pictures


----------



## Tyke Tyler (Jul 22, 2008)

bordercolliepup said:


> Great looking dog and what fabulous pictures


Thanks!! She's being a bit playful and mischeivous today  bitin our lead and spinning about like the tasmanina devil


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

very pretty aint she...luv her head coloring.


----------



## scampsmum (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww bless, how sweet!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Welcome!  your dog is beautiful, well done on adopting her.


----------



## nevenoah (Mar 15, 2008)

beautiful dog and exellent photos love the black and white one


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

All the very best to you and your new little cutie - bet she has a fab life with you now

Puppy Love


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

wow.. you nice pictures.. great shots... and cute dog...


----------

